# I Want to Become a Professional Sports Photographer



## ginoo

Hello All,



Anyways, I've been watching the Olympics for the past few days (since it's the only thing on at 4am) and couldn't help noticing all of the photographers covering the events. I know, the Olympics is one of the biggest media events every 2 years, but it pretty much inspired me to want to become a sports photographer... You get to travel the world, you're always shooting something new, you meet new people, etc. It's everything I want. 

I'm not 100% sure how to get my foot in the door and I don't even know if it's possible to make a comfortable career ($100k/yr+) out of sports photography.

Oh, and a little about myself: I'm 17, born and raised in the silicon valley, California. Been shooting for around 7 years. Started off with skate photography, got hired to shoot for a team and landed some photos in a mag. Got bored of that scene since I was going nowhere and got into live music photography. Worked with bands and artists such as Blink 182, Avicii, Yellowcard, Antiflag, etc. It's good money for now but would like to pursue something that'll allow me to travel the world (photography related).

Please let me know what my options are and if you know anything about the world of sports photography.


----------



## jamesbjenkins

Welcome to the forum!

You're still very young, so you're in a position to get started off right. My best advice would be to find yourself a great BFA (bachelor's of fine arts) in photography program and get accepted. Do your best to get connected with the Public Affairs office and/or the athletic dept at your school, specifically whoever is in charge of shooting the sports for your school. Get with them, learn, volunteer, intern, whatever you can do to get exposure / training. Your BFA classes will provide you the technical foundation that 90% of supposedly pro photogs don't spend enough time working on.

Network like a champ your first semester and a half, and work on scoring an internship your first college summer. Be humble and teachable, and show people you're willing to work your butt off. If you have a natural eye for sports shooting, you shouldn't have a problem getting at least an opportunity with somebody.

Hate to break it to you, but I don't know of ANYONE who makes $100k+ in sports shooting. Almost everybody at the big events are employed by media outlets (Getty, AP, etc.) or publications (print, web, magazine, etc.) and they're almost always salaried. The real money in photography is in teaching, writing, getting people to read your blog (a la Scott Kelby)

Photography is not a glamorous industry. Especially sports shooting. It's week after week of working terrible hours and dealing with art directors and editors who don't care about anything but deadlines.

Hopefully, this helps. Forums like this are a great place to learn and share.


----------



## o hey tyler

Love to see a 17y/o's interpretation of a photograph with Blink 182. Care to share?


----------



## MK3Brent

Post up your magazine photos, complete with title of publication and dates.


----------



## jamesbjenkins

MK3Brent said:


> Post up your magazine photos, complete with title of publication and dates.



Trap. Set.


----------



## ginoo

No problem... 

Feel free to check out my website Gino Troian Photography

I don't have any skate photos on my website but I do have the original ads used in the mag:


----------



## ginoo

Blehh I'm not sure I know it's Skidmark Skatemag and it was published around November 2009.


----------



## jamesbjenkins

Nice shot. Motel Photography?

How'd you light that? There's a perfectly placed spot on his face...


----------



## ginoo

Yes sir... Motel was my skate photo name...





> http://www.flickr.com/photos/teamotel



EDIT: Had two strobes going off behind me... I believe it was 3/4pwr 3 feet photgs left and 1/8pwr right above me faced towards the sun.


----------



## ginoo

Anyways, thank you James for giving me information about the job... I will be attending an art school next year, as I am taking a year off to ski in Switzerland. I actually planned on getting an MFA in photography, preferably commercial photography. What I do know for sure is that I will make photography a career.


----------



## KmH

Visit and try to join by submitting photos at SportsShooter.com: Educate Yourself / Photojournalism


----------



## o hey tyler

Oh, okay. So you worked with Blink 182, and Yellowcard like I worked with Barack Obama. 

Gotcha.


----------



## ginoo

I work directly with management, not the artists themselves, sorry. I should have made it more clear. 

I get hired by the artists management and send them photos with all rights reserved. I do not work with any media outlets or publications. 

I don't believe you are getting paid to take photos of Obama.......

Edit: Here's an example of a show I shot and got paid. 


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150644402326563.449458.12169791562&type=3


----------



## ginoo

Okay I'm tired of having to prove my credentials to everyone. 

KmH I have no idea how that website you posted works :/ I'll try figuring it out later haha. 

Do you have any input or opinions on sports photography as a career?


----------



## o hey tyler

ginoo said:


> I work directly with management, not the artists themselves, sorry. I should have made it more clear.
> 
> I get hired by the artists management and send them photos with all rights reserved. I do not work with any media outlets or publications.
> 
> I don't believe you are getting paid to take photos of Obama.......
> 
> Edit: Here's an example of a show I shot and got paid.
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco, CA (2/3/2012) | Facebook
Click to expand...


Yes, I actually got paid to take photos of Obama. I work(ed) for a newspaper at the time, and was on the clock. 

I did the same thing you did, take photos from a crowd of people (except I was in the press section). I "worked" with Obamas security team as well, if being frisked and searched by them constitutes "working."


----------



## Tee

There's a member on here by the name of imagemaker. He does tons of sports photography. Look him up and ask him. He posts a lot so you should see his work in the forums.


----------



## ginoo

Cool, that's great for you. You were on assignment with a newspaper, not Obama's campaign marketing department haha. 

Anyways, please leave as you have not helped me in any way. Cheers,


----------



## imagemaker46

Well the first thing I can tell you about shooting sports is that unless you are really good and even then, you won't be travelling the world shooting sports.  You won't be making 100k per year shooting sports, most likely you end up less than half that. You're looking at spending between $25-35 thousand on gear.  The majority of the photographers that cover the Olympics are working with agencies and they are supplied with the gear, many don't even own their own gear.  It's not as glamorous as it seems.    I've covered eight Olympics, and for the most part it's 20 hour days, up at 5am, on a bus and then sitting at a venue waiting  eight hours for a race to start, no leaving the spot or you lose it, you pee where you are, go without food, and then wait some more. This is just a simple example.  I've been shooting swimming for the past two weeks,  up at 7am, the pool by 8:30, a two hour break inthe afternoon to work on the pictures, then back to the pool for another three hours of finals, and then back to working on the pictures for a few more hours.  I could keep going on.

If you really want to do it, you'll have to start small, shoot as much sports as you can, different sports, even if you aren't selling stuff, you'll get an idea of what is involved.  It's never easy.  I've been shooting sports for decades, and it gets more difficult all the time, not the sports themselves, and I don't have trouble producing high quality images, it is becoming filled with the getty fast food garbage producing photographers where only the handfull of guys at the top are the ones that work the big events, all the little grunts end up shooting little league events for $50 a day.


----------



## jamesbjenkins

ginoo said:


> Cool, that's great for you. You were on assignment with a newspaper, not Obama's campaign marketing department haha.
> 
> Anyways, please leave as you have not helped me in any way. Cheers,



Junior, you may not have been taught this in Silicon Valley, but being a smarta$$ to people isn't the best of ideas under any circumstances, but ESPECIALLY when you're asking for help. *This forum doesn't exist to serve you. 
*
You have 9 posts here. 9. You are 17 years old. 17. If you want to be successful in life, learn it quick that you're not that big a deal. Stay humble about your abilities, or lack thereof, and stay teachable. NOBODY LIKES COCKY PEOPLE. Photographers, more so than most other professionals, have a really low tolerance for divas.

You should be asking questions, not trying to score zingers.


----------



## ginoo

imagemaker46 said:


> Well the first thing I can tell you about shooting sports is that unless you are really good and even then, you won't be travelling the world shooting sports.  You won't be making 100k per year shooting sports, most likely you end up less than half that. You're looking at spending between $25-35 thousand on gear.  The majority of the photographers that cover the Olympics are working with agencies and they are supplied with the gear, many don't even own their own gear.  It's not as glamorous as it seems.    I've covered eight Olympics, and for the most part it's 20 hour days, up at 5am, on a bus and then sitting at a venue waiting  eight hours for a race to start, no leaving the spot or you lose it, you pee where you are, go without food, and then wait some more. This is just a simple example.  I've been shooting swimming for the past two weeks,  up at 7am, the pool by 8:30, a two hour break inthe afternoon to work on the pictures, then back to the pool for another three hours of finals, and then back to working on the pictures for a few more hours.  I could keep going on.
> 
> If you really want to do it, you'll have to start small, shoot as much sports as you can, different sports, even if you aren't selling stuff, you'll get an idea of what is involved.  It's never easy.  I've been shooting sports for decades, and it gets more difficult all the time, not the sports themselves, and I don't have trouble producing high quality images, it is becoming filled with the getty fast food garbage producing photographers where only the handfull of guys at the top are the ones that work the big events, all the little grunts end up shooting little league events for $50 a day.



Thank you very much... Really changed my perspective on sports photography. I still would love to try it out, though. I find it amazing you've shot 8 Olympics, even though it didn't seem that great from you. 

Sounds like a dog eat dog world unfortunately.


----------



## Ernicus

The reason you were being asked to prove your credentials is because you came in here doing name drops.  Naturally we would want to see your work.   Not for you to "prove" yourself but because you dropped the names to add some sort of cred to your ability.  So yeah, we'd like to see it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

ginoo said:


> I
> 
> I don't believe you are getting paid to take photos of Obama.......



Uh, you weren't specific about who he was getting paid by, so...........

Also, if you are going to enter a room with an attitude, you better expect it to be challenged.


----------



## ginoo

jamesbjenkins said:


> ginoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, that's great for you. You were on assignment with a newspaper, not Obama's campaign marketing department haha.
> 
> Anyways, please leave as you have not helped me in any way. Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junior, you may not have been taught this in Silicon Valley, but being a smarta$$ to people isn't the best of ideas under any circumstances, but ESPECIALLY when you're asking for help. *This forum doesn't exist to serve you.
> *
> You have 9 posts here. 9. You are 17 years old. 17. If you want to be successful in life, learn it quick that you're not that big a deal. Stay humble about your abilities, or lack thereof, and stay teachable. NOBODY LIKES COCKY PEOPLE. Photographers, more so than most other professionals, have a really low tolerance for divas.
> 
> You should be asking questions, not trying to score zingers.
Click to expand...


Ok... Sorry if I came out "cocky," I didn't mean to. I'm not going to point and fingers but you guys simply questioned my credentials and I showed you them upfront. 

I knew this would happen, hence why I put that second sentence up on the first post. 

Oh yeah, post count doesn't mean **** to me, and I'm sorry if it does to you. Age shouldn't matter either. Never said I was a big deal.


----------



## ginoo

Ernicus said:


> The reason you were being asked to prove your credentials is because you came in here doing name drops.  Naturally we would want to see your work.   Not for you to "prove" yourself but because you dropped the names to add some sort of cred to your ability.  So yeah, we'd like to see it.





> Gino Troian Photography



Cheers........


----------



## Ernicus

ginoo said:


> I knew this bull**** would happen, hence why I put that second sentence up on the first post.



If you knew this bullchit would happen, maybe you should have approached it differently instead of putting up a stupid disclaimer that would only entice negative responses.  Food for thought.  ;-)


----------



## Ernicus

ginoo said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason you were being asked to prove your credentials is because you came in here doing name drops.  Naturally we would want to see your work.   Not for you to "prove" yourself but because you dropped the names to add some sort of cred to your ability.  So yeah, we'd like to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gino Troian Photography
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheers........
Click to expand...


Sorry but that doesn't show me anything you did for money or that you were hired as a professional photographer for an event.  Looks like shots from any fan with a little bit of photography knowledge.


----------



## Ernicus

I was not being rude, simply stating my thoughts on the matter.

You are aware that we can't just "leave" right, since we never "entered" to begin with.

Why is it the ones who tout maturity are always doing it in a non-mature way?  Interesting.


----------



## Haya.H

Ernicus said:


> I was not being rude, simply stating my thoughts on the matter.
> 
> You are aware that we can't just "leave" right, since we never "entered" to begin with.
> 
> *Why is it the ones who tout maturity are always doing it in a non-mature way?  Interesting*.



My thought exactly.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## jamesbjenkins

ginoo said:


> If you're not going to give input on sports photography please leave... Please.



Is it really possible that the irony of your attitude and statements has escaped you? You joined this forum, what, today? And you're telling people who have been here for months and years, people who have shared their experience with countless new members such as yourself, to "leave... please."?

Maybe you've been coddled and whispered sweet nothings your whole life, I don't know. But, speaking as someone who was once as cocky and full of himself as you are now, listen to me. *Humility is your friend here*. You're talking to adults here, professionals and people with a whole lot of experience in photography who come to this forum to collaborate, to gain knowledge, to show off their work, and to hopefully help each other become better photographers and (if applicable) more successful businesspeople.

Go back and read your posts from the perspective of someone who doesn't know you at all. Wonder why you've received the response you did?

Now, ImageMaker46, myself and a couple others have given you solid advice. This is the part where you say "thank you for spending your valuable time typing out a few helpful paragraphs to me." Your attitude and responses are extremely childish. You will not be successful in photography with that approach.

I wish you the best in your endeavors. Enjoy your yearlong vacation in Switzerland. I hear there are nice things to shoot there...


----------



## Seefutlung

Ginoo, I second Imagemaker's testimony, while it's never as glamorous as one dreams ... it beats working in a cubicle for a huge corporation. . I was a photojournalist and I worked for major market newspapers for 15 years.  I've only shot one Olympics, the 1984 Olympics in Los Angeles. This is a shot I found in my garage. The photo is of the Chinese Women's Basketball team from the '84 Olympics ... (this was a reject as the paper owned everything I shot).







There are photogs who only shoot sports ... maybe a handful or two I suspect in the world.  Most other "sports" photographers shoot general assignment stuff for media organizations (newspapers, magazines, wire services) and sports is part of general assignment/metro news.

I shot big sports stuff from playoffs to championship games at all levels, professional, college, high school and non-big sports stuff where I was the only professional at the game.  In the competitive environment of today's media, becoming a full time news photographer for a major market news corporation is like making it to the Olympics ... becoming a full time sports only photog is like winning a Gold medal.  You will probably have to work as hard as a gold medal Olympian to attain that goal.

As a photojournalist I traveled the world shooting news events from the Arctic Circle to the deserts of North Africa to the rain forests of Asia.  I've traveled to five continents on assignment and on someone eles's nickel. After 15 years and in my 30's I changed careers so I can have a real life, make some real money and have a real family.

IMO your best shot to attain what you desire is as a photojournalist and possibly working your way into a sports only position. In order to even start you will need a degree in Communications/journalism or spend a decade working for next to nothing and shooting for a small paper ... then a medium sized paper ... et cetera.  It was mentioned to get a BFA ... forget it, it is more important that you know how to report than for you to know how to take a technically perfect photograph. Another course is to freelance for sports magazines (print and digital), which will require you to hustle all the freakin' time.  When you start out and for most of your career, unless you get incredibly lucky, you'll probably need another job in order to make enough money to stay alive. 

Gary

PS- You do come off as cocky ... but I sorta overlooked that due to your youth.
G


----------



## o hey tyler

ginoo said:


> Ok... Sorry if I came out "cocky," I didn't mean to.


Could have fooled me. 



> I'm not going to point and fingers but you guys simply questioned my credentials and I showed you them upfront.


If you hadn't posted that you "worked with" relatively big named bands, no one would have questioned anything. I still, do not consider what you did to be "working with" any of those bands. If you were in a studio, with lights, and a concept, shooting the talent for promotional purposes and working with them on a personal level... Yeah, that's working with the band. You were sniping them in a crowd full of people with a 70-200. 



> I knew this would happen, hence why I put that second sentence up on the first post.



It's actually the first sentence in your post, if you want to get technical. And no, the reason that this all happened was BECAUSE you put that sentence in your post. You came off as a spoiled brat from Silicon Valley with parents that bought you a D3 and 70-200, if that's the way you'd like to present yourself, so be it. I, and several other forum members see right through that. 



> Oh yeah, post count doesn't mean **** to me, and I'm sorry if it does to you. Age shouldn't matter either. Never said I was a big deal. Simply stated my credentials and got bull**** responses.



Age doesn't mean anything to me either, but telling half truths says a lot about a person.


----------



## ginoo

seefutlung, thats amazing. see, thats what i want to do... travel the world, experience life... travelling and photography are my two passions. i was thinking about photojournalism but i suck at writing... i've never been good at it.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Ginoo, pull your head out of your @$$ for one second so you can find the exit. 

Buh bye now.


----------



## ginoo

i love these forums ...


----------



## TheKenTurner

ginoo said:
			
		

> dude please just go you're really annoying... you don't know my life so stop assuming



Hey! I like Tyler! You go away!

I'm 16, I've had some troubles with this forum too! I even remember starting off one thread with "hey TPF Trolls!" but you know what? Instead of being an at money money (@$$) about it, I let them teach me! Now I'm (I think) more respected on this forum! Now I'm always critiquing photos, and getting criticism myself, and I love it! You can't just come onto a forum with a closed mind. You have to be ready to learn, listen to others, and most importantly, RESPECT OTHERS!

-Ken Turner


----------



## o hey tyler

TheKenTurner said:


> Hey! I like Tyler! You go away!



Aw, Ken! I like you too, bud. 

Does that make this a bro-moment? Or a Broment, if you will?


----------



## TheKenTurner

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Aw, Ken! I like you too, bud.
> 
> Does that make this a bro-moment? Or a Broment, if you will?



Teehee, you called me "bud" :$

I guess so... I hope the mods keep this thread, so we can keep this moment forever 

-Ken Turner


----------



## ginoo

i'm learning a lot actually, thanks to imagemaker and seefutlung... the rest of the posters in this thread are not teaching me anything.

i'll ask all of you again, who are not making relevant posts, to stop posting on my thread thanks ...


----------



## o hey tyler

ginoo said:
			
		

> i'll ask all of you again, who are not making relevant posts, to stop posting on my thread thanks ...



Your thread isn't owned by you, unless you are running the server racks that host this forum out in Silicon Valley. Which is highly unlikely. 

So, yeah. Totally not going to stop on your behalf, but instead because I am tired at 2:00am EST and going to bed.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

ginoo said:


> i'm learning a lot actually, thanks to imagemaker and seefutlung...
> 
> i'll ask all of you again, who are not making relevant posts, to stop posting on my thread thanks ...



Oh it's "your" thread eh? Let me see that Deed


----------



## TheKenTurner

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Your thread isn't owned by you, unless you are running the server racks that host this forum out in Silicon Valley. Which is highly unlikely.



Didn't he say he's from Silicon Valley?

-Ken Turner


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## ginoo

TheKenTurner said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thread isn't owned by you, unless you are running the server racks that host this forum out in Silicon Valley. Which is highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't he say he's from Silicon Valley?
> 
> -Ken Turner
Click to expand...




-Gino Troian


----------



## o hey tyler

TheKenTurner said:
			
		

> Didn't he say he's from Silicon Valley?
> 
> -Ken Turner



Yes he did, bro. That's why I made the reference. However, living in Silicon Valley does not mean that you automatically inherit a large, supercooled server center with offsite backup locations connected via Fiber Optic cable where TPF is hosted. (I actually kind of doubt that TPF is hosted in a facility like that, but I could be wrong)


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Lol dude, this forum isn't a kiss and cuddle forum (quoting a previos thread). I'm 13! I have had many moments when I have been trolled. Many posters here hate me (I know) and they are also very bias towards me and my actions. I have caused many stirrups on this forum and sparked many arguments. Iv'e only been here for 2 months!mBut I get over it! There have been many occasions where I wanted to quit this forum. But I haven't as this is a PHOTOGRAPHY forum. This forum will help me with ideas and what not. I have learned so much here! And I'm not going to throw the towel or quit photography because of one post or thread. Just relax, remember what this forum is all about! And just say 'haters gonna hate!'.


----------



## ginoo

shoot me a PM and ill link you to some other good forums, where people are encouraging and not trolls. the only reason why i made an account here is cause ive been lurking and saw that they have a very strong sports photography forum... i've already met someone whos been doing it for 30+ years which is amazing, especially since i get to talk to him 1 on 1.


----------



## TheKenTurner

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Yes he did, bro. That's why I made the reference. However, living in Silicon Valley does not mean that you automatically inherit a large, supercooled server center with offsite backup locations connected via Fiber Optic cable where TPF is hosted. (I actually kind of doubt that TPF is hosted in a facility like that, but I could be wrong)



I know what servers look like, but I always picture them being dusty and ugly for some reason. You never know, this guy could have been born in a rich family that owns website servers! That's why he doesn't see $100k as too much money!



			
				JoshuaSimPhotography said:
			
		

> And just say 'haters gonna hate!'.









-Ken Turner


----------



## JeremyDueckPhoto

ginoo said:


> yeah i feel it man theyre just a bunch of *******s. shoot me a PM and ill link you to some other good forums, where people are encouraging and not trolls. the only reason why i made an account here is cause ive been lurking and saw that they have a very strong sports photography forum... i've already met someone whos been doing it for 30+ years which is amazing, especially since i get to talk to him 1 on 1.




Seems like you posted some "youthful" statements to start off with and some people (with too much time on their hands) decided to knock you around instead of realize they are also being rude...I wouldn't worry about it. 

You just got some smart information from some seasoned professionals and now you can get to work. Get some education, research, read, understand light, and practice more. Since you are 17 you can get an AA degree in photography and be more advanced than 75% of the people on this forum by age 20, if you really want to.


----------



## Seefutlung

Dude, you seem to have a real attitude problem.  Most of the people here are trying to help.  It is up to you to filter what information is useful and what information isn't.  If the information freely provided isn't useful ... then thank the provider and move on.  There is no need to be hostile.

Here is my first piece of advice to you, mature-up.  You haven't a clue the competitiveness of news.  You walk into an editors office, string book in hand looking for a photo spot .. and with your temper and atitude you'll be shown the door before you'll get a chance to sit down. Why?  Because the editor/chief photographer doesn't have time to baby sit immaturity. It doesn't matter how good you think you are, because there are 100 photogs right behind you who are better skilled, more experienced and mature.

G


----------



## Derrel

Here's a thought: go down, in person, to a weekly small-town newspaper in your area. Tell them you are available for freelance sports assignments. Surely you ought to be able to deliver two to three GOOD images per assignment, fit for publication. It's not that difficult; most small-town weekly newspapers rely on freelancers for the sports photos. You have a sports portfolio right? You will not be starting off at a very high level, so do not expect big dollars; something like say $35 to $50 per assignment, and $10 to $15 per picture, per USE, with the assignment fee paid JUST FOR SHOWING UP at the assignment, no matter if pics are run,or not.


----------



## ginoo

Thanks Darrel, exactly what I'm going to try to do. I haven't really shot any live sport events, except for BMX and skate contests, which I don't think are legitimate enough to use in a portfolio for "sports" photography. Do you know if you're allowed to bring a dlsr with a tele into a hockey event such as an NHL game? We have a pretty big NHL team in our area who plays frequently (san jose sharks). 

Would love to know before I invest in some tickets to a game.

Cheers


----------



## Jaemie

Welcome to HP Pavilion at San Jose - San Jose Sharks - Fan Territory



> *Cameras: Guests are permitted to take still photographs during Sharks games. However, use of camera equipment may not infringe upon the comfort, safety or convenience of fellow guests. So as not to block the view of our guests, lenses exceeding six inches in size aren&#8217;t permitted during Sharks games, except by accredited members of the media. Tri-pods or single-pods are also not permitted as they can cause a tripping hazard.*


----------



## ginoo

Meh, tickets would be way too expensive to get up front so I wouldn't have to use a tele... Thanks Jaemie


----------



## Seefutlung

I assume that you are still in high school.  I recommend you sign-up for the school's newspaper (or equal) and if you call up the Sharks or anybody else they may be willing to extend a press pass to you.  If you hook-up with a school reporter and find a story with a school angle, then you're almost 100% guaranteed a press pass.  Same for other sporting events. In fact shoot everything at you school, the plays and high school sports should be free for you. 

The think about photography is to shoot, shoot again then shoot some more. Your skill level increases with experience and the greater the variety of experience the better photographer you will become.  The trick is to take what you learned shooting one genre and apply it to a totally different genre.

I volunteer at Whitney High School in Cerritos, CA. Whitney is the #1 public high school in California (per testing). Here are some snaps from high school:

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8






#9





#10





Gary


----------



## Derrel

^^^^^^^this guy is a SHOOTER!


----------



## Jaemie

Derrel said:


> ^^^^^^^this guy is a SHOOTER!



Eeyup. :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani

LOVE


----------



## jwbryson1




----------



## jake337

Instead of shooting the sports themselves I would suggest working on becoming a top portrait photography or wedding photographer for professional sports athletes and stars.  Then you might be able to pull 100k a year.


----------



## KmH

Closed. Cleanup will take a few minutes.


----------

